# Appaloosa conformation



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

She has very nice conformation for an Appaloosa 
She's not too bulky anywhere, and although to me her head looks to be a tad big, it's hard to find anything that I don't like about her


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Overall cute and well balanced look to her. Shoulder is somewhat steep. Withers well set with nice back and loin length. Nicely shaped croup. Hind leg is difficult to judge from this photo, but I suspect it is a bit too straight. She is tied in at the knee and maybe a tiny bit over at the knee too. Pasterns appear correct. Impossible to judge her neck length or tie in due to her turned head. Overall, though, she is an attractive mare who is in excellent condition/weight. She looks versatile to go low level either English or western to my eyes.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful replies 
Since it was nice outside today, Ive taken a few new pictures today. What do you think? And yes..she is on the fat side. She's a VERY easy keeper mare!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Her neck is just kind of thrown on her. It's not attached in a very attractive way. Ontop of that, it's thick at the base and she has a thick throat latch.

Other then her neck, I think she is quite a nice little horse. She looks proportionate from her shoulders back. Nice hindquarters. Looks like she has good bone to her legs. Nice low hocks.

Great coloring.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the critics  I'm very satisfied overall with what everybody said. She is a hard to fit mare too and I can't quite figure out why.. but I love her to death and to my eyes she's perfect 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes her neck is thick, if you want to do rolker style dressage. I think it fits her. And hard to fit horses is one reason I started to make my own tack. She's a nice using appaloosa.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Funny, I never realized how thick her neck it loll and i'm not very much into dressage or rollker. I enjoy trail riding and western pleasure  this is what she loves to Do too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love her color. Looks like a sweet mare.
Do you know her breeding?


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you she is a very sweet mare but has a very dominent side, strong headed and is the boss mare lol otherwise she's super laid back and I put everybody on her back, she's the perfect family horse! 

The sire is a registered appaloosa RR Lonesome Heartman (what a gorgeous horse! Type that name on Google and you will find him) and dam is non-registered cherry bay quarter horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

